# What about a good back pack?



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

If urgoing backcountry i highly suggest proper gear. If your just ducking ropes and sking glades then i would suggest a burton backpack. They are very comfy and have nice and convenient pocket. If u want something lower profile a camelbak should suit you well


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

SHREDDER97 said:


> If urgoing backcountry i highly suggest proper gear. If your just ducking ropes and sking glades then i would suggest a burton backpack. They are very comfy and have nice and convenient pocket. If u want something lower profile a camelbak should suit you well


Yeah not going back country. Cool I will check those out. Thanks


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I have camelbak, dakine, and osprey backpacks. 

I prefer my osprey kode 22. Super comfortable and the highest quality out of the bunch.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Dakine Heli Pro, carry you board vertically or horizonally, it's got hydration pocket and sleeve. For me, the biggest selling point, it's not very "deep". You can sit on the chair without to much of a problem.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to have a burton 23L pack it was really nice for the use. Vertical carry, hydration pouch, and ski pole attachments. I really liked it I would look into one of those if I were you


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Dakin Heli Pro is pretty hard to beat for slackcountry type riding. Burton and other board companies make pretty good packs for this too. Osprey makes great packs without a doubt. Maybe my next bc pack, but they don't usually have the slim profile that the Heli Pro has.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I actually just bought the Dakine Heli pak. It's got 3" depth. It's ultra low profile, carries a board, has a insulated hydration sleeve, some room for goggles, a couple tools, and some food. Perfect for me. If I ever venture into anything remotely significant next year, I'll definitely be getting upgrading.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ive got 2 of the Dakine heli packs. 1 setup for day trips on the splitboard and one for carrying my SLR camera with the necessary goodies for both so I dont even need to swap stuff out. I really like that pack for the price.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone ever use the camelback pit boss?

Camelbak Pit Boss Hydration Pack (100 oz.) - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ive got 2 of the Dakine heli packs. 1 setup for day trips on the splitboard and one for carrying my SLR camera with the necessary goodies for both so I dont even need to swap stuff out. I really like that pack for the price.


I like that it's low profile. Perfect for my needs.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

really good stuff here...but $$$

Avalanche transceivers, avalanche safety equipment, merino sportswear & backpacks - Welcome to Ortovox - Voice of the Mountains! - Ortovox.com


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ive got 2 of the Dakine heli packs. 1 setup for day trips on the splitboard and one for carrying my SLR camera with the necessary goodies for both so I dont even need to swap stuff out. I really like that pack for the price.


Hey bud,

have you taken any falls with your SLR camera in the pack?(is it a DSLR or SLR; the latter were made much more rigid).


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i have the dakine mission bag. It is perfect to bring my extra gear to the mountain (as i don't need much compared to when i skied) it has a board carry so make everything easier.


----------

